# School education paid for children of slain soldiers



## Jarnhamar (19 Mar 2008)

Do you think that children of CF members who have had a parent killed while over seas should have their college or university paid for?

I was thinking, the CF will put someone through school (where they are also paid right?) and in return they need to serve atleast 4 years. That's not that long considering someone gets their education paid for and gets paid (while probably not a whole lot) to goto school. Afterwards they have, in a way, guarenteed 4 years of work. 

Would it be that hard on the system to offer an education to these kids who have lost  parent?  Lets say half of our fallen members from overseas had one kid,thats 40 positions in university.  Is that a lot compared to what gos through RMC or put through other schools?

What about if only certain courses were available?


----------



## BernDawg (19 Mar 2008)

We have enough trouble caring for our sick and injured members let alone shelling out for higher education.  However I think that we (the CF) should set up a trust fund with an initial whooping contribution of public funds for this purpose.  This fund should be self supporting and in time could offer scholarships to other members kids (eventually we will not be in combat).
     I also think that it should come with caveats such as 4 yr max or partial disbursement for longer programs i.e. pre med etc.
My 2 cents
Bern


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2008)

I could be wrong, but it was recently brought up to me that this is really the job of DVA.  They have the mandate/policy/direction (whatever) to provide tuition and funds for books to the children of fallen Service Personnel.  All of these other charities and funds being set up by individuals, Unit Associations, etc., would only be providing other monies to these children, not covered by DVA, such as money for Transportation, Rent, Utilities, Food, and other sundries.  In essence all their expenses would eventually be covered.  Also don't forget that SISIP would be involved.


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but it was recently brought up to me that this is really the job of DVA.  They have the mandate/policy/direction (whatever) to provide tuition and funds for books to the children of fallen Service Personnel.  All of these other charities and funds being set up by individuals, Unit Associations, etc., would only be providing other monies to these children, not covered by DVA, such as money for Transportation, Rent, Utilities, Food, and other sundries.  In essence all their expenses would eventually be covered.  Also don't forget that SISIP would be involved.



Correct. There are some benefits available under DVA and CPP _Orphan Benefits_:

_The Centre _ Link


----------



## Armynewsguy (19 Mar 2008)

Canada Company is already helping out with this.They recently awarded three scholarships funds in Toronto. For more information check out the following links.

print story   http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=2444

print story   http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=2296

web site    http://canadacompany.ca/index.asp


Armynewsguy


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2008)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Yes, this is and should continue to be a *VAC* responsibility, publicly funded, of course.
> 
> Remember, folks, DVA is the American Department of Veteran's Affairs, commonly known as VA.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, last I checked either was acceptable (and a google of DVA hits from Canada will take you to VAC/DVA (which exists as per the Department of Veterans Affairs Act):

http://www.psagency-agencefp.gc.ca/survey-sondage/2005/results-resultats/18/index-e.htm

http://www.pmprb-cepmb.gc.ca/english/View.asp?x=161&mp=133

http://www.fsco.gov.on.ca/english/pensions/penbulletinonline/supfinserv/nop/refapprove/Public_Service_Alliance_Sept.26.2007.asp

Perhaps the devil is in the details as they are most properly termed the DVAC.


----------



## KJL (19 Mar 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> We have enough trouble caring for our sick and injured members let alone shelling out for higher education.  However I think that we (the CF) should set up a trust fund with an initial whooping contribution of public funds for this purpose.  This fund should be self supporting and in time could offer scholarships to other members kids (eventually we will not be in combat).
> I also think that it should come with caveats such as 4 yr max or partial disbursement for longer programs i.e. pre med etc.
> My 2 cents
> Bern



Think your on the money here BernDawg, think there's something to this idea. Kind of brings the idea of looking after each other full circle.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2008)

The Royal Canadian Regiment has established The RCR Education Fund for Children of Fallen Soldiers which will provide bursaries to the children of soldiers who have died serving in or with The RCR.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the posts and info guys, I'm going to donate to the RCR fund.
Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Mar 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Thanks for the posts and info guys, I'm going to donate to THE RCR fund.
> Cheers



Fixed your post


----------



## ProPatria031 (25 Mar 2008)

We already have kick arse life insurance plans which would be quiet capable of funding education, so we don't need the military giving out more money then it already has. I think its the parents responsibility to have the correct life insurance plan set up to insure there child is taken care of.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2008)

ProPatria031 said:
			
		

> We already have kick arse life insurance plans which would be quiet capable of funding education, so we don't need the military giving out more money then it already has. I think its the parents responsibility to have the correct life insurance plan set up to insure there child is taken care of.



Question:  Do you hold an Insurance Policy, other than SISIP?

If you do, have you read the "War Clause", a very broad and encompassing clause that covers all acts of violence caused by any form of insurgency?

You could save thousands of dollars by cancelling an Insurance Policy that you as a member of the Canadian Forces are exempted from collecting from.


----------



## AirCanuck (26 Mar 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> We have enough trouble caring for our sick and injured members let alone shelling out for higher education.  However I think that we (the CF) should set up a trust fund with an initial whooping contribution of public funds for this purpose.  This fund should be self supporting and in time could offer scholarships to other members kids (eventually we will not be in combat).
> I also think that it should come with caveats such as 4 yr max or partial disbursement for longer programs i.e. pre med etc.
> My 2 cents
> Bern



I think this was the best answer... said pretty much what I wanted to say.  The idea of a self-sufficient fund maintained through fundraising and donations isn't all that far-fetched - for example, the Air Cadet OPC League maintains a fund yearly on the same basis to put people through 'flying scholarships' where they get their pilot's license - worth about 12k per scholarship, and about 50 or 60 are given out each year (if not more) - that would more than cover the original numbers mentioned by Flawed in the original post.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2009)

Shared in accordance with Copyright Act for fair use/research/discussion purposes only.

*Reed wants children of fallen soldiers to get free university education*
Luke Hendry, Belleville Intelligencer, 23 Jun09
Article link

If Kevin Reed has his way, the children of fallen Canadian soldiers will soon be able to attend their choice of university -- for free.

Reed, 42, is the new honorary lieutenant-colonel of 31 Service Brigade, an army reserve unit in southwestern Ontario.

He's now trying to get all Canadian universities to follow Newfoundland and Labrador's Memorial University in offering free education to children of soldiers killed in the line of duty.

He told The Intelligencer he was inspired by the work of retired general Rick Hillier, until recently the Canada's chief of defence staff. Hillier is now Memorial University's chancellor.

"My goal is by the fall to have all Canadian universities signed on for this," Reed said.

To date, he said, he's managed to recruit the University of Ottawa -- of which he's a graduate -- plus the Universities of Windsor and Calgary.

He said Allan Rock, the Ottawa school's president, vice-chancellor and a former federal cabinet minister and ambassador to the United Nations, was quick to support it.

Though details may vary by school, Reed said the basic premise is the same: education for any child of Canadian Forces staff who are killed as a result of an operational mission or training for such a mission dating back to the start of Canada's war in Afghanistan.

"It's (for) both theatre of combat and peacekeeping.

"There's some 30 children in Canada today in that category," Reed said.

"Their child would be eligible for four years of tuition paid for and two years of room and board provided they live on campus and eat at the school."

Like his new honorary role with the service brigade, Reed downplayed his efforts.

"They make the ultimate sacrifice. My contribution is so small in comparison to theirs.

"I've just been going to one university at a time, and we'll continue to do so until we get 'em all."


----------



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2009)

31 Service Brigade?  WTF?  There ain't no such animal.

There's 31 Canadian Brigade Group, based out of London ON; there's 31 Combat Engineer Regiment, based out of St Thomas ON; and there's 31 Service Battalion, based out of Saint John NB.

Methinks a little fact checkign might be in order before going to print...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2009)

Good point - another article on his appointment describes it thus:


> .... Reed, 42, a Belleville native, successful businessman, and one of if not the youngest honorary officer in the Canadian Forces, has just begun a minimum three-year term as honorary lieutenantcolonel of 31 Service Brigade, an army reserve unit of about 350 troops in London, Windsor and Hamilton ....


Making any more sense at all?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2009)

Sigh.  It sounds like people are "engaging in carnal relations with a canine" to put it in polite terms.


1.  The Svc Bns in the Reserve force are being re-organized so there is a single one within each CBG area of responsibilities.

2.  In 31 CBG, that means the Svc Bns in Windsor, London and Hamilton (21, 22 and 23) are under a single CO, with a single RSM.  Legally, all three remain seperate units.  LFCA (the HQ above 31 CBG) has decided to place the Svc Bns under the Area Support Group (ASG).

3.  There has been no renaming or amalgamation of the Svc Bns yet; that will happen over time.  The reallocation to 2 ASG from 31 CBG is a local arrangement that is temporary; only the Minister of national Defence can permanently re-allocate units from one formation to another.

4.  As previously stated, 31 Svc Bn already exists in New Brunswick; before any re-naming of Svc Bns occurs a comprehensive national plan has to be completed to avoid confusion (assuming the new Svc Bns take on the numbers of their local CBGs).

5.  There is no 31 Svc Bde.  The Minister has never created such a formation.  Anyone who states otherwise is delusional / lying / stupid (or some combination of the three).


In this case, though, it sounds like there may be some internal CF politics at play, so the information provided to the press could be incorrect.  Suffice it to say that te planned changes to the Svc Bns are not fully embraced in all corners; some people may think they are going to establish truth on the ground ("We're a Brigade!") to then argue from a position of strength.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2009)

This from CBC.ca:


> Four universities in Calgary, Newfoundland and Labrador, and Ontario are offering scholarships to children of parents killed in active Canadian military missions to help them attain undergraduate degrees.
> 
> The University of Calgary, Memorial University of Newfoundland, the University of Ottawa and the University of Windsor have created a Project Hero scholarship to honour fallen soldiers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (1 Jul 2009)

Regardless of where LCol Reed is from...... kudos to him for his efforts.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (1 Jul 2009)

Free tuition offered for fallen soldiers' kids
Updated Wed. Jul. 1 2009 8:13 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff


Four Canadian universities will be covering the cost of tuition for the children of soldiers killed in the line of duty to help them complete undergraduate degrees starting this fall. 

The Project Hero scholarships are available at Memorial University in Newfoundland, the University of Ottawa, the University of Windsor and the University of Calgary. 

The scholarships, which become available on Sept. 1 this fall, will cover four academic years. 

"It's the least we can do to express our respect and gratitude to members of our armed services who put their lives on the line for Canada everyday," Allan Rock, the president of the University of Ottawa, told CTV News Channel Tuesday. 

"At the university we feel this is a very tangible way to say to the families of the people that are serving for Canada, that we value their contribution and we want to do something to demonstrate that gratitude." 

He said that first-year residence fees would also be waived for those eligible. 

"Hopefully it will take some pressure off families and reduce pressure," he said. 

The scholarships were launched by retired general Rick Hiller, who is now serving as chancellor of Memorial University in his native Newfoundland. 

Ottawa alum Kevin Reed, now a Toronto-area businessman, came up with the idea and was instrumental in getting the program together, Rock said. 

"It is my goal to get broad-based, national support from all Canadian universities," Reed told The Canadian Press. 

Many of the fallen Canadian soldiers' children are many years away from university age and Rock said the program is intended to be long-term. 

"We want the families to know we are going to be there," he said. "This is a long-term commitment." 

Rock added the program will be reviewed every five years to see if improvements can be made. 
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090630/univ_tuition_090701/20090701?hub=Canada


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (1 Jul 2009)

What great news to celebrate Canada Day  :yellow:  :yellow:
They deserve it after losing a parent.  One less thing for them to worry about.  And that is a good thing!!


----------



## BKells (3 Jul 2009)

http://www.media.uottawa.ca/mediaroom/news-details_1709.html

The University of Ottawa offers free tuition for children of Canadian military parents killed in action

OTTAWA, June 30, 2009 — The University of Ottawa will waive all undergraduate tuition fees for dependants of Canadian Forces personnel killed while serving in an active military mission; as part of the Project Hero, which helps children of Canadian Forces staff who are killed as a result of an operational mission.

The new policy is being adopted in recognition of the bravery and personnel sacrifice exemplified by Canadian military personnel while serving their country.

“Canadians owe a huge debt of gratitude to the men and women who put their lives at risk for our country,” said Allan Rock, President of the University of Ottawa. "As Canada’s university, we think the best way of honouring those who have made the ultimate sacrifice is to ensure that their children have free access to education on our campus.”

“The Canadian Forces are made up of Canada’s best and brightest citizens who dare to test their training, bravery, and courage in perilous situations,” said Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway. “This program at the University of Ottawa recognizes the sacrifices of the Canadian Forces and is an excellent example of how institutions can play a vital role in commemorating the lives of our fallen soldiers.”

The University will waive full tuition for each of four years at the undergraduate level at the University of Ottawa for the children of fallen service personnel. It will also waive on-campus residence fees for the first year of undergraduate studies.

“I am very proud that my alma mater has stepped up to support Project Hero. It is my goal to get broad-based, national support from all Canadian universities, and having the University of Ottawa be the first to adopt this policy is very significant,” stated Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel Kevin Reed.

This tuition waiver is effective starting September 1, 2009. Criteria for eligible recipients:

· under the age of twenty-six;
· citizens or permanent residents of Canada;
· dependants of a member of the Canadian Forces who died while serving in an active mission; and
· registered as a full-time undergraduate student at the University of Ottawa in a program of study eligible for funding by the province of Ontario.


----------



## BKells (3 Jul 2009)

Junius said:
			
		

> http://www.media.uottawa.ca/mediaroom/news-details_1709.html
> It will also waive on-campus residence fees for the first year of undergraduate studies.



Didn't even see that the first time I read it. First year res fees is another 5,000 on top of the 5,000 tuition they are waiving. Good on uOttawa.. very well done.

When I took a two-year break from studies to serve overseas, uOttawa gave me no problems. I'm now back registered full-time and they didn't hassle me at all.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (3 Jul 2009)

Ref:  http://www.ucalgary.ca/news/utoday/july2-09/projecthero

The University of Calgary is doing likewise, and according to the news release below, so are Memorial University and the University of Windsor under Project Hero.  


July 2, 2009
New scholarship honours fallen soldiers
Dependents of Canadian Forces personnel killed while serving in active military missions will have the support of the University of Calgary to complete undergraduate degrees, as the U of C joins a new program to recognize the sacrifice of military families while serving their country.

“The University of Calgary is among the first Canadian universities to create this scholarship. It is an expression of support for Canadian Forces soldiers and their families, and a way of honouring those who pay the ultimate price for serving their country,” said Vice-Provost (Students) Ann Tierney. “We hope this scholarship will help the sons and daughters of these military personnel realize their dreams and plans by making a university education possible after suffering such a loss.”

While exact terms are still being finalized, the scholarship program will begin Sept. 1, 2009, and cover the cost of undergraduate tuition for four academic years (eight semesters) for students who have lost a parent while serving in active military missions with the Canadian Forces. On-campus residence fees for the first academic year will also be covered.

The scholarship is part of Project Hero, an effort involving the Canadian Forces and launched by former Chief of Defence Staff General Rick Hillier and Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel Kevin Reed. Hillier is now chancellor of Memorial University in Newfoundland and Labrador.

The U of C joins Memorial University, the University of Ottawa and the University of Windsor in creating a Project Hero scholarship.

“It is my goal to get broad-based, national support from all Canadian universities, and having the University of Calgary on board is a great step forward,” said Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel Kevin Reed.


----------



## MARS (3 Jul 2009)

This article isn't news per se, rather an editorial piece.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s Ottawa Sun

----------------------------------------

Many students need help
By KERRY THOMPSON, Sun Media

Last Updated: 2nd July 2009, 6:41pm

A new scholarship program for children of fallen Canadian soldiers might recognize the sacrifice these military members made, but it makes one wonder if the children of soldiers killed in the line of duty should be any more entitled to free university tuition than students who lose parents in other ways? 

Project Hero will soon launch at a number of Canadian universities, including the University of Ottawa, offering free tuition for four years and free residence for one year to children of military members killed in active duty. 

Financial assistance for children of fallen soldiers, however, would be better administered by the Canadian Forces — many businesses offer scholarships to children of employees — and not by universities, where any number of students can face the same financial and emotional hardships Project Hero aims to recognize. The Department of National Defence already offers some financial assistance for post-secondary education for the children of military members. 

Students who have lost a military parent undoubtedly go through a tough time and might face financial issues. But so do many other students who lose a parent. 

University of Calgary Vice-Provost Ann Tierney told one media outlet this week the scholarships would hopefully allow students to fulfil their dreams “by making a university education possible after suffering such a loss.” 

Of course military members make a great contribution. And while this will affect a very small number of students — something for which we should be grateful; the less students affected the less military members who have died — universities need to make sure that all students who suffer losses, and perhaps even greater financial hardships than students from military families, are treated in the same compassionate manner. 

Of course there is national sadness when we hear a Canadian soldier has been lost. And you can argue the students impacted by this new program are the children of people who lost their lives serving our country. But no student should be made to feel the parent they lost made any less of a contribution, nor that they’re less deserving of help from their university, because of what that parent did for a living. 

— Kerry Thompson

----------------------------------------------------
That is the full article and it is available at: 

http://www.ottawasun.com/comment/editorial/2009/07/02/10006821.html

if you wish to cut and paste it into your browser to link to it.

It mildly annoyed me, but that is because I don't get the point.  Aren't scholarships by their very nature somewhat exclusionary, be it academically, financially or otherwise?  Is it a problem that the universities themselves are offering the scholarship?


----------

